

Impressive side projects for internship? - curiouscat321

It&#x27;s pretty common fact that side projects are an avenue to getting a recruiter&#x27;s attention at a large company. What kind of side projects really stand out? Or is it more about marketing?
======
downrightmike
Work really hard on what they give you. Be nice. If you can help out else
where kindly ask to do so.

